# fishermans kep



## fiatpanda (Mar 20, 2017)

I have been busy knitting these hats as part of a knitalong in the Shetland Isles. They are ver addictive!


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Beautiful and would not be boring to knit is there a pattern available?


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

Super! Well done.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Well done.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Love this ! Where did you get the pattern please?


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

A beautiful hat. Greetings from Scotland.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

That looks gorgeous,the colours you've used are inspiring! Love the tassel too! ????


----------



## fiatpanda (Mar 20, 2017)

There is a pattern available for a traditional Kep, sold by The Shetland Museum, money goes to upkeep. But, I used a slouchy beanie pattern available in Knitted Beanies (Twenty to Make series) by Susie Johns, Search Press.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely hat


----------



## fiatpanda (Mar 20, 2017)

Many thanks. They are so simple to make.


----------



## fiatpanda (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you, GrannyMo, bet it's a chilly one up in your neck of the woods!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

do you have a link to a pattern for these?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

do you have a link to a pattern for these?


----------



## fiatpanda (Mar 20, 2017)

fiatpanda (new user) (online) Joined: Mar 20, 2017 Posts: 7 Loc: Lowestoft, Suffolk, England

There is a pattern available for a traditional Kep, sold by The Shetland Museum, money goes to upkeep. But, I used a slouchy beanie pattern available in Knitted Beanies (Twenty to Make series) by Susie Johns, Search Press.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Love this


----------



## lerrory2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to KP fiatpanda! I love the hat pattern and your color's are "happy" color's. You mention this was a knitalong (kal) in the Shetland Isle. Is there a particular website that we can join, if yes would you mind sharing it?
Welcome to KP!


----------



## lerrory2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to KP fiatpanda! I love the hat pattern and your color's are "happy" color's. You mention this was a knitalong (kal) in the Shetland Isle. Is there a particular website that we can join, if yes would you mind sharing it?
Welcome to KP!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. Welcome to KP. :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gorgeous knitting!


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

I just tried to find the pattern on the Shetland Museum site - https://www.shetlandheritageshop.com/Fair-Isle-Knitting-Kits.html

Says it is out of stock for now ????


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

The pattern is in "Knitted Beanies (twenty to make series)" in stock at Amazon if you can't wait! ????


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I joined the kep-a-long also. Here's a photo of my finished kep. For those asking, the pattern is available from the FB page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/602312566589772/

Living in Thailand, I haven't really had a chance to wear it yet!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Brilliant! Really amazing work,I want one &I don't even wear hats! ????


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Just so lovely.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

fiatpanda said:


> I have been busy knitting these hats as part of a knitalong in the Shetland Isles. They are ver addictive!


????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Great hat. Very cheery on a cold winter day.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Love :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous and what fun to do a KAL in the Shetlands.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice hat


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Love that hat


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice, beautiful colours and your tension is perfect, another thing for my to do list.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

So cute !


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wonderful hat!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great stash buster! Love all the colors. Nicely done.


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

Your work is just lovely!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Your "kep" is gorgeous. That would be a perfect pattern for using leftover yarns.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful job of fair isle knitting. Aloha... Bev


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Beautiful hat.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Love the pattern and colours.


----------



## fiatpanda (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi, the Facebook page is The Fairisle Fishermans Kep. They are a lovely friendly group.


----------



## wendieh (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautuful Kep. 
Lovely colours I love knitting these


----------

